

The Evolution of Anonymous - grellas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/from-lulz-to-labor-unions-the-evolution-of-anonymous/72001/

======
alexqgb
"Multinational corporations and governments may seem fair game, but what about
private citizens?"

The irony here is that the "private citizen" in question ran a company which
specialized in facilitating illegal collusion between multinational
corporations and governments to attack - yes - private citizens.

And unlike Arron "sweaty ballsack of caterpillars" Barr, the people his firm
set out to smear (e.g. Glen Greenwald) were targeted for having made effective
use of Constitutionally protected liberty. Barr, on the other hand, was
singularly focused on undermining that liberty for commercial gain.

So yes, fair game in spades. Assuming, of course, that you think this is just
a game. Happily, the Atlantic concludes that - so far - their effect has been
"nothing more than regulatory."

Yay for sanity.

------
Jun8
Saying that until recently (meaning pre-wikileaks perhaps) Anonymous's main
concerns was lulz culture and other paraphrenelia is not correct journalism,
e.g. remember their efforts against Scientology.

Also, as was pointed on HN recently, to think of them as a well-defined group
that can splinter is misunderstanding the emergent nature of the group's
dynamics

------
iloveponies
For me at least, it remains interesting that what started all this was
essentially a bored Japanese exchange student's doing 12 years ago.

~~~
frisco
Are you referring to moot? Because moot definitely is not Japanese.

~~~
TheAmazingIdiot
Nope, they're talking about Hiroyuki Nishimura, founder of 2chan.

~~~
w1ntermute
And 4chan was created as an American version of 2chan.

~~~
iloveponies
That's where you not correct. 4chan really was created because moot wanted a
cool email address (moot@4chan.net), and it's based from Futaba Channel, not
2channel.

